
My Top UI/UX Prototyping Tools for 2016 - TioSeuss
https://blog.jixee.me/my-top-ui-ux-prototyping-tools-for-2016/
======
dachan
Unless you're building an app, why not just use html and css?

~~~
true_religion
Prototyping tools are faster than HTML/CSS for many people, even those who
know HTML/CSS well enough to implement the end product unaided.

~~~
TioSeuss
Even better point. Thanks for sharing!

